
Apple is an exception to nearly every rule - mkirklions
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/21/apple-is-an-exception-to-nearly-every-rule/
======
oldmancoyote
What this says to start-ups is identify areas where you have control then push
as hard and far as you can to make yourself uniquely successful there. That is
truly copying Apple.

